# Circular Saws- best value?



## jeffbayne (Nov 13, 2007)

I would assume going with a top end Dewalt, Makita, or Porter would be fine for about any application, but i'm just wondering if there is a saw out there that is great quality and yet amazingly cheap. Skil rates their saws in hp, which seems weird, but are they any good? i'm not looking for cabinet saw accuracy, just something that will last a long time and be decent.

What about used? Are there any models that have really stood the test of time and would worth buying even if they have some years on them.

Thanks for any input?

jeff


----------



## chris_klee (Jan 20, 2008)

the skills are all cheap home owner grade saws. i have a porter cable i have had for about 10 years and i still like it better that anything else i have used. light and powerfull, cuts as straight as i can make it. I do like the newer Bosh, the older brother i work with has one and its pretty nice for framing. light and powerful. 
the other brother has a really old and very heavy dewalt. it still cuts after all these abusive years. its heavy and not as powerfull, but the fact that it still works after 12 years of aaron and chips abuse says something. 
we had a mikita that was about 5 years old and a new milwaulkee but no one liked them, so they sat on the shelf untill jeff gave them away


----------



## skymaster (Oct 30, 2006)

Jeff; cheap tools are garbage and a waste of money. If you cant afford a decent tool then save your money until you can. Plus they are way safer. I think for the buck Porter Cable is the best. Bosch make great tools, Makita, Panasonic etc overall PC is quite reasonable and very good


----------



## woodman42 (Aug 6, 2007)

jeffbayne said:


> I would assume going with a top end Dewalt, Makita, or Porter would be fine for about any application, but i'm just wondering if there is a saw out there that is great quality and yet amazingly cheap. Skil rates their saws in hp, which seems weird, but are they any good? i'm not looking for cabinet saw accuracy, just something that will last a long time and be decent.
> 
> What about used? Are there any models that have really stood the test of time and would worth buying even if they have some years on them.
> 
> ...


The answer to your question, NO.:no: I have purchased the cheap saws before and thats exactly what I got.
Spend the extra and get a good one, you will be glad you did later.:thumbsup:


----------



## dbhost (Jan 28, 2008)

I own a Skil circular saw, and I am going to go against the grain here, and say I have been fairly happy with it over the years. This saw has put up with a good deal of in and out of the truck abuse, having masonry blades thrown on and used to cut HardiPanel, etc... I screwed up and chopped the power cord, I was able to get a factory replacement fairly easily. This saw has never been a bad piece of equipment... It IS lacking some features I would like, but it is no surprise at the price point. No blade brake, no laser guide, Vern Troyer short warranty, that sort of stuff... If money is no object, I would have gone with a Milwaukee instead. But money being what it is... the Skil is fine for me.

Actually, the only power tools I own that I am truly disappointed in, are an older Skil cordless drill, which had a battery explode in it, and an older Makita quarter sheet sander that keeps throwing the pad off. My other drills, saws, grinders, routers, etc... have all done what I asked of them.

How much you pay for tools is not what gets the best final product out the door. 

Admittedly though, some of the higher dollar tools DO make the job easier. But let's face it. There isn't a whole lot 
that can go wrong with a circular saw that is put together at least half decently... The difference between a Skil and say a Porter Cable, just isn't worth the extra $$ unless you are making your living with it. Then factors of durability come into play... And even then, I am not sure it is worth it then...


----------



## jeffbayne (Nov 13, 2007)

excellent input guys. Whats the story with Rockwell? a friend has an old one and i wasn't sure if it was an old piece of crap, or an old awesome saw in its day.


----------



## Howard Ferstler (Sep 27, 2007)

chris_klee said:


> the skills are all cheap home owner grade saws.....
> 
> You obviously have never used the Skil Mag 77 worm-drive saw.
> 
> Howard Ferstler


----------



## jeffbayne (Nov 13, 2007)

oh yeah, good point- Skil, Makita, and Craftsman have the worm drives. I've seen these at pawn shops. Any good? worth the money and weight?


----------



## vinnyb76 (Sep 25, 2007)

ive used skil tools before and as mentioned are primarily for home owners i think,not very durable but i guess you get what you pay for but saying that ive never used a skil saw so who knows,if i was to buy a saw though i would`nt risk it i`d save a few extra pennys and get a decent one, i use a dewalt its not let me down yet and accurate bt admittingly a bit pricey


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

If you are saw hunting, forget about horsepower, and check out the AMPS. If you get a top brand with 15 AMPS, then it's up to the other goodies that might make a difference, like weight, blade changing, how it feels in your hand, etc. As for the laser thing, IMO, I wouldn't use it. I would rather get a saw that the cost of the laser was put into something else.


----------



## chris_klee (Jan 20, 2008)

Howard Ferstler said:


> chris_klee said:
> 
> 
> > the skills are all cheap home owner grade saws.....
> ...


----------



## skymaster (Oct 30, 2006)

Rockwell, Oh Yea great tools. Started as Rockwell, changed to another name, back to rockwell and now are known as Porter Cable :yes::smile:


----------



## Howard Ferstler (Sep 27, 2007)

jeffbayne said:


> oh yeah, good point- Skil, Makita, and Craftsman have the worm drives. I've seen these at pawn shops. Any good? worth the money and weight?


Yeah, they are heavy, and are best used in projects that do not require you to cut stuff way up in the air. One woodworking magazine recently did a review of all the worm- or helical-drive saws available and the Skil Mag 77 came in first.

What I like about mine (other than the smooth performance) is the left-blade orientation. Lets you see what you are cutting better if you are right handed. Of course, there are sidewinder saws that are also available in left-blade form. I recently saw a Porter Cable sidewinder that was that way and it sure was lighter than my Mag 77.

Howard Ferstler


----------



## Howard Ferstler (Sep 27, 2007)

vinnyb76 said:


> ive used skil tools before and as mentioned are primarily for home owners i think,not very durable but i guess you get what you pay for but saying that ive never used a skil saw so who knows,if i was to buy a saw though i would`nt risk it i`d save a few extra pennys and get a decent one, i use a dewalt its not let me down yet and accurate bt admittingly a bit pricey


As I noted elsewhere the Skil Mag 77 saw is anything but a non-durable tool. One woodworking magazine recently did a review of worm- and helical-drive saws and the Mag 77 came in first.For me, one attraction is the left-blade orientation, which makes it easier to see the cutting line if you are right handed. 

Incidentally, it is built in USA.

Howard Ferstler


----------



## drcollins804 (Jan 11, 2008)

I have a Dewalt that I have had for around 10 years. I bought it just as I started building my house. It cut with a masonry blade over 700 square ft of 1/2 inch duroc that I put down besides its other duties. Still works great. I wouldn't trade it for any other that I have used anywhere.


----------



## Handyman (Jan 2, 2008)

dbhost said:


> I own a Skil circular saw, and I am going to go against the grain here, and say I have been fairly happy with it over the years. This saw has put up with a good deal of in and out of the truck abuse, having masonry blades thrown on and used to cut HardiPanel, etc... I screwed up and chopped the power cord, I was able to get a factory replacement fairly easily. This saw has never been a bad piece of equipment... It IS lacking some features I would like, but it is no surprise at the price point. No blade brake, no laser guide, Vern Troyer short warranty, that sort of stuff... If money is no object, I would have gone with a Milwaukee instead. But money being what it is... the Skil is fine for me.
> 
> I have to go with (dbhost) on this one. I have gotton about 15 years out of a $45.00 7 1/4 2 hp skill saw using it weekly if not daily. (It was the anniversary addition, Gold in color). After all those years of good service I screwed up and ran it on a 100ft 16gage extention cord doing some heavy cutting and burned it out. I will get it fixed, but for now I bought a used Milwaukee with the ajustable handgrip. I payed $50.00 for the saw in the carring case at a yard sell and realy like it. Not sure what they cost but I know its not a cheep saw. Very smooth.


----------



## dbhost (Jan 28, 2008)

Just an FYI for those that swear by DeWalt, and swear at Black and Decker. Look it up on the stock tickers. DeWalt is a B&D company, and their stuff is no different than say Pontiac is to Chevrolet. Different trim, some minor features, different color options, but basically the same stuff... 

I am not saying don't get a higher end saw, just know they both do the same job, equally as well, and given the right care, a cheaper saw will last nearly as long. Why pay the extra unless you want bragging rights? If it does a better job, sure, but if it does the same job just as well, or is just as safe, or whatever, why pay the extra cash when that can be applied to say another couple of good, long clamps?


----------



## Handyman (Jan 2, 2008)

Forgot to mention the skill worm drive saw i own as well. Bought it used, as most of my power tools were. It is an older saw and has an 8" blade. It comes in handy when cutting thick lumber, but it see most of my tool cabinet than it does use. I am a small guy being only 6ft and 235lbs, and that wd saw wears me out quick. Men that use them all day long are more in the 7ft range and 350lbs. I dont know for sure but I had to guess my wd saw weighs about 15 or 20 lbs. at least it fells that way.


----------



## vinnyb76 (Sep 25, 2007)

> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vinnyb76*
> _ive used skil tools before and as mentioned are primarily for home owners i think,not very durable but i guess you get what you pay for but saying that ive never used a skil saw so who knows,if i was to buy a saw though i would`nt risk it i`d save a few extra pennys and get a decent one, i use a dewalt its not let me down yet and accurate bt admittingly a bit pricey_
> 
> ...


 as i said i`ve no experience with skil curcular saws so i could`nt say how well they perform,i was giving feedback on my experience with other skil tools i have used which sorry to say was`nt very durable.


----------



## dbhost (Jan 28, 2008)

vinnyb76 said:


> as i said i`ve no experience with skil curcular saws so i could`nt say how well they perform,i was giving feedback on my experience with other skil tools i have used which sorry to say was`nt very durable.


I guess it depends on the model Skil product. I haven't seen a bad tool Rigid makes, but they are too rich for my budget for sure... 

I'm not sure out of personal experience how well a Skil circular saw would hold up. I know mine has made at least one cut a week since I've owned it in something, either by me, or those I have loaned it to. It was used with a Hardiblade to cut Hardipanel to side 2 friends houses, and lives most of its life with a rip cut blade just doing its job as a little framing saw. It was inexpensive, and it has been holding up rather nicely now for, I guess 7 or 8 years maybe... It's not perfect, but it is a good value. I guess you could phrase it this way. It's not the best circular saw on the market. But it IS a saw that delivers an awful good return on investment.


----------



## JF Lures (Jan 15, 2008)

Just thought I'd throw in my two cents, being an old framer. The Skill Mag 77 has been the best worm drive I have owned. Sure it is heavier than most saws. But it is also the most durable, I've dropped them off of roofs and they still cut just fine. And no broken parts.


----------



## jeffbayne (Nov 13, 2007)

How bout any input about the smaller saws- 5 1/2"... etc...Are they useful at all? or do ya pretty much need the capacity of the 7 1/4"?


----------



## Howard Ferstler (Sep 27, 2007)

Handyman said:


> Forgot to mention the skill worm drive saw i own as well. Bought it used, as most of my power tools were. It is an older saw and has an 8" blade. It comes in handy when cutting thick lumber, but it see most of my tool cabinet than it does use. I am a small guy being only 6ft and 235lbs, and that wd saw wears me out quick. Men that use them all day long are more in the 7ft range and 350lbs. I dont know for sure but I had to guess my wd saw weighs about 15 or 20 lbs. at least it fells that way.


The early Model 77 Skil worm-drive saws, which use a 7.5-inch blade) were pretty heavy. The new Mag-77 version (there are two of those, with one using a 13-amp motor and the latest one using a 15-amp motor, just like the Bosch version) is about 2 pounds lighter.

It is still heavy, but the weight can actually come in handy in some work situations. The best bet would be to have one of those in combination with something like a 5.5-inch trim saw for lighter-weight work.

Howard Ferstler


----------



## Howard Ferstler (Sep 27, 2007)

jeffbayne said:


> How bout any input about the smaller saws- 5 1/2"... etc...Are they useful at all? or do ya pretty much need the capacity of the 7 1/4"?


Sears has a small 5.5 incher that has a left-side blade. I prefer that design, because it allows a right hander like me to actually see the line where the blade is making its cut. Right-blade saws cannot do that.

The downside is that left-blade saws will kick sawdust into your face as you watch your cutting line. 

I think that a small saw like that would be very helpful, but it would be a good idea to also have a larger (7.25 incher) on hand for rougher work.

Howard Ferstler


----------



## Howard Ferstler (Sep 27, 2007)

dbhost said:


> I guess it depends on the model Skil product. I haven't seen a bad tool Rigid makes, but they are too rich for my budget for sure...


This requires an anecdote from me regarding Ridgid tools, many of which I own and like.

I purchased their 12-volt, low-profile impact wrench a while back, and it came with a battery and charger. (I also have a more conventional looking Ryobi 18-volt job for more standardized work.) I wanted to get an additional battery for the Ridgid, but at $52 apiece, I kind of balked. The battery was a quality item, but Ryobi 18-volt batteries sell for less than $30, and so pricy batteries kind of turn me off. (Pun intended.)

I was also in the market for a smaller battery-powered drill (I already have a larger 18-volt job) and I noticed that Ridgid's 12-volt version sold for $120 at Home Depot. Well, it came with two batteries and a charger, and so I went for it.

The ironic thing is that two batteries by themselves would have cost me $104, and so the purchase of the drill package netted me the batteries, plus the drill and charger for only an additional sixteen bucks. Sixteen bucks for a drill and charger!

I wonder who is in charge of marketing at Home Depot and Ridgid. I mean, batteries are expensive, unless you purchase them as part of a tool package. Then, obviously they are pretty cheap.

Howard Ferstler


----------



## Paul K (Jan 14, 2008)

There are huge differences between the skill sidewinder, worm drive, and the other skill saws. I believe that skill was the first to mass market the worm drive. True, they were the saw to have back in the 60's but they are certainly a durable saw. They are not great for cutting over one's head, due to their weight, but for cutting hundreds of 2X, at a place where you can put both hands on the saw, they are workhorses, and very durable. One of the most important things about a portable saw is the rigidity of the base. The skill does very well there. Of course there are more modern lighter saws out now. I woudln't own many other skill tools, but the wormdrive is a durable good saw. You do have to put that thick oil in them or you can mess up the worm drive, and some folks never do that, but....just another opinion


----------



## jeffbayne (Nov 13, 2007)

Howard, i have the Ridgid 12v drill- LOVE IT. very light, more power than i've ever needed, and 20 minute charger- fabulous combination. I've used a dewalt 18v quite a bit and my arm is so stinkin sore. I always try to just use the ridgid.

So, a 5.5 would be the handiest, with maybe a used 7.25 as an occasional backup?


----------



## Howard Ferstler (Sep 27, 2007)

jeffbayne said:


> Howard, i have the Ridgid 12v drill- LOVE IT. very light, more power than i've ever needed, and 20 minute charger- fabulous combination. I've used a dewalt 18v quite a bit and my arm is so stinkin sore. I always try to just use the ridgid.
> 
> So, a 5.5 would be the handiest, with maybe a used 7.25 as an occasional backup?


As long as the blade can cut deep enough the smaller saw would be fine. Certainly for cutting plywood, etc., it would be very workable. For some users the 7.25 incher would be the main saw, with the 5.5 being the backup. Depends upon what the user does most of the time.

The big positive things about that Sears trim saw I mentioned (which I have been waiting to be discounted for a purchase) are the left-side blade (which my Mag 77 also has) and the light weight (a fraction of the Mag's weight). A left-side blade makes it easier to see the cutting line for right-hand users, at the expense of having more sawdust blow up into your eyes. Well, nothing is perfect.

One thing I do not like about the Sears unit is the ofset distance from the handle to the blade. This kind of makes the saw want to horizontally rotate the unit to the left when cutting. The big Mag 77 does not have this problem, because the blade is not so far offset and the saw's weight works to counteract the leftward rotation bias during cutting.

Note that Porter Cable has a nice, decently lightweight 7.25 incher that can be had with either a left-side or right-side blade. That saw might be a good compromise if somebody wanted only one unit.

Howard Ferstler


----------



## chris_klee (Jan 20, 2008)

jeffbayne said:


> How bout any input about the smaller saws- 5 1/2"... etc...Are they useful at all? or do ya pretty much need the capacity of the 7 1/4"?



i have the porter cable cordless trim saw. the smaller blade still cuts 2x materials. i used it all the time for trim, especially rough cutting plywood to more manageable sizes. the left blade is nice, and it has a dust chute to blow the saw dust away from your face. that is one of the tools that goes with me everyday.


----------



## End Grain (Nov 16, 2007)

I regularly use my Skil HD5510 5-1/2" left side saw for straight cutting but I need my Milwaukee 7-1/4" for bevel cuts. That smaller Skil saw is a powerhouse and very easy to handle all day long.


----------

